# STANDARD SENTRA B14 SUPER SALOON 1995



## adifarulez (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello just wondering, what is the different of the top speed between the sentra b14 super saloon standard and modified?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

adifarulez said:


> Hello just wondering, what is the different of the top speed between the sentra b14 super saloon standard and modified?


Honestly top speed should be the same it will just take one longer to get there than the other. 

Unless your talking turbo cars or something else, but you didn't say what kind of mods.


----------



## adifarulez (Jul 1, 2005)

wes said:


> Honestly top speed should be the same it will just take one longer to get there than the other.
> 
> Unless your talking turbo cars or something else, but you didn't say what kind of mods.



Thank's for the reply. I dont have any turbo in my car. But can my car B14 insert the turbo? I'm not so good in turbo or other. So can u suggest to me any modification for my car. I'm just no only 115 horse power for this car. Please help me.


----------

